# Confused.....Halo H7ICT Recessed Lighting Question



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Im working on installing a bunch of H7ICT recessed lights in my basement for lighting. Can I use the 13 or 23 watt screw in fluorescent lamps in these? I thought that these fluorescent lamps could be used in any fixture that uses regular incandescent lamps but now I dont know! 

Anyone?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sure you can use the fluorescent bulbs in the fixture. They generate far less heat then the incandescent bulbs. Dimmability will require a special dimmable bulb and maybe a special dimmer for flourescents.
Ron


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Sure you can use the fluorescent bulbs in the fixture. They generate far less heat then the incandescent bulbs. Dimmability will require a special dimmable bulb and maybe a special dimmer for flourescents.
> Ron


You are a LIFESAVER!:thumbsup: I wont be using a dimmer so I wont worry about the special bulbs. I thought I purchased the wrong ones and needed to start tearing them down. Two quick questions:

1. Why do they have both incandescent and compact fluorescent fixtures if you can use fluorescent lamps in the incandescent units?

2. I am having problems with determining the amount needed of cans for certain areas of my basement if I use the 23 watt (1600 lumens) bulbs. Can you help? For instance, I have a 11X19 living room, 11X15 family room, and a 11X12 bedroom. Could you suggest amounts cans to use for these rooms if I use the 23 watt bulbs? I went to the halo website but their applet is very confusing!

Thanks again!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The compact flourescent is a recent mass market addition to the bulb aisle. They came out years ago in oddly shaped units that didn't really fit in too many places. But now their functional and when the local utility is having an on the spot rebate on them, dirt cheap.
Some people have issue that the bulbs take a minute or so to get to maximum brightness. 
11x19 - 10cans
11x15 - 8 cans
11x12 - 5- 6 cans

These would be my choices for even light distribution. I'd experiment with the wattage, especially in the living room and bedroom. Watching TV or listening to music, I tend to like a more subdued lighting scenario.
Ron


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> The compact flourescent is a recent mass market addition to the bulb aisle. They came out years ago in oddly shaped units that didn't really fit in too many places. But now their functional and when the local utility is having an on the spot rebate on them, dirt cheap.
> Some people have issue that the bulbs take a minute or so to get to maximum brightness.
> 11x19 - 10cans
> 11x15 - 8 cans
> ...


Once again, Thank!:wink:


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

just need a strip office remodel and used 13watts in all the can lights for the outside walkway and accent lighting. 17 light at come on every night all night only draw 221 watts an provide great light.


----------

